# Powerful 18 Volt Cordless Drill/Driver with Lifetime Warranty!



## CedarFreakCarl

Hawg, I'm an absolute fan of Ridgid tools in general. I got the 24V combo set incuding the circular saw, flashlight, reciprocating saw and the hammer drill. The only complaints I have is although well balanced, these 24v batteries make these things heavy. I kind of wished I'd purchased the 18V version, because of that reason. The other complaint is that hammer drill has too much power for delicate work. With the heavy battery and all that power, you really have to be carefull or you'll strip scews and over torque things. But, I guess it is a hammer drill. I've got a 12V DeWalt to take care of my light work.


----------



## rikkor

I, too, favor Ridgid tools. I believe the LI is supposed to be lighter than the NiCad. That would bring 18 volt tools back to the top as an option.


----------



## Tooldads_apprentice

Rigid is definatly the best drill between Ryobi and Rigid. We have rigid drills in my shop class and ryobi as well. Rigid definatly is better in durability and battery length. Especially with the lifetime warranty, it really makes this tool number one for the beginner tools.


----------



## doncutlip

I've had a Porter Cable unit, but when the batteries and the charger died I decided the replacement cost was not worth it. I bought a Sears set at less than half the price. It lasted about 2 years and definitely had an easy life. So I tramped into HD and announced "I want a drill with a power cord!" When I explained I what I had experienced, they informed me of the new warranty. Still waiting for the registration to be processed. More than twice the price of the Sears, can't say it's twice as good excepting the warranty.


----------



## Ellen

We have always had Makita drivers. And love them. But the batteries have gone kaput so we decided to look for new drivers since the batteries cost so much. Because of LJ, and this blog, we purchased a Rigid 12 volt LI driver for $99 and we could not be happier! Lifetime warranty and performance that was awesome. The torke is perfect and seems very strong. We are looking at the 18 volt one, but not sure why the 12 volt one wouldn't achieve all the power we need. These seem really well built and the battery charges in 30 minutes.

I never thought I'd say that about any Rigid product! Made me a strong believer. My husband keeps looking at the Milwalkee and the Dewalt and I keep saying 3 year warranty?? I love this lifetime warranty. How smart.

This weekend, we looked at the Festool and thought it was an awesome system. 3 times the cost and a 3 year warranty. No comparison for me. You can purchase attachments that will make the driver do what Festool will do, for the amout of things we drive that would need those attachments.


----------



## Hawgnutz

You DO have to send in your original receipt from Home Depot along with the original UPC to obtain the lifetime waranty,but that is not too much for you to do. I had NO problem obtaining service for my planer from Ridgid once I registered the product online at Ridgid.com. Once you have a Ridgid tool registered, you are covered and all you have to do is call their customer service to obtain a repair order. I got a repair order and took it to the local repair center in Tucson, where they repaired it with no problems.

I bought a new Ridgid cordless jigsaw from Ebay, but Ridgid would not give me a lifetime warranty unless it was bought direct from their marketers (Read Home Depot there.) Ridgid has had some problems with their bandsaw, but I have been extremely happy with my ridgid tools, which include their jobsite table saw, the cordless tools here, a full-head nailer, and plus their thickness planer.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Hawgnutz

Ellen, the 12 volt should provide all the torque you will need. The Lithium batterys provide more torque than an equal voltage, so, the 12 volt will provide almost as much as the 18 volt. I was impressed with them at the demonstration at my Home Depot, but I already had all teh drivers I needed.. LOL

Anyway, I am sure you will be pleased with the Ridgid tool you have.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## tmiller

Been thinking about this drill. You just can't beat Ridgid's warranty. That tells you a few things about the company. There price seems to be on par with competitors. Thanks for the review!


----------



## a1Jim

Ridrgd has great tools


----------



## rbelcher

To preface, I run a site where I recommend what I think are the best cordless drills For 18v drills I recommend Panasonic and Makita. I'm always second-guessing myself for whether I should recommend Rigid because of the lifetime warranty. But from my experience and the large number of reviews and comments I've read on the Internet, Panasonic makes the best drill and Makita is next for a cheaper choice.

My thinking is that you get a decent warranty with the other tools as well, and as noted above it's going to be somewhat of a pain to keep up with your warranty information, and let's face it, if you're going to buy the best cordless drill on the market, in 15 years are you going to want your drill repaired or to get the next thing that's out.

So I keep coming back to the position that if I wanted to buy the best cordless drill (18v) I'd get a Panasonic. Also, BTW, for a 24v cordless drill I recommend the Milwaukee V28 line.

What do you guys think?


----------



## bamaboy

The Ridgid battery warranty is great….....if the repair service shop has a replacement battery. I turned in my dead 18v in May and just got a replacement Oct 30. The battery were back ordered and on some boat from China. All said Home Depot customer service could not help, eventhough they had 18v batteries on the store shelf FOR SALE, they could not warranty the dead battery. You just have to wait. Make sure you registar your complete unit, drill,saw,light, charger and BOTH batteries or the warranty will not cover you. Do not lose the little card they send for warranty work.
The drill is good, just a little heavy and the chuck does some time lose the bit even if the chuck is tight to start.


----------



## reggiek

I have the Milwaukee V28 and love that kit….I also have the Dewalt 36 and it is not that bad either. The Milwaukee warranty is better then Dewalts though but I got such a great deal on the Dewalt I could not pass it up…..I had a Makita set I gave to a former employee when he was having financial problems….All of them were very good tools….I have used Rigid tools in the past…and they are not too shabby either….As long as the manufacturers keep up with their warrantees….that will show the true character…


----------



## cordlessdrill

I have the Makita, but whether it is best cordless drill? I use a Makita 12 V for almost 2 years no problem, just a quick drop sometimes battery problem. Thank


----------



## drillaway

I don't think there is the best cordless drill, but there are different drills you can use for different tasks. Depending on what you are doing it's best to choose the one which fits the job.


----------



## bamaboy

Ridgid has a very good drill/driver. The warranty is Great….. the only draw back is having to wait for the service center to get a battery in stock! The battery comes from China like everything else today on a very slow ship. Be prepared to wait 2-3 months for the replacement battery. But when they get one in stock there is no hassle- no charge, just show your little lifetime warranty card. MAKE SURE YOU REGISTAR YOUR PRODUCT ONLINE WITH SERIAL NUMBERS FROM EACH BATTERY, DRILL, SAW OR FLASHLIGHT.


----------



## dionye

Actually the main thing is the battery, I prefer to use long-lasting battery Cordless drill reviews


----------

